# Asprin



## soozeee

Dear Fertility Nurse,
I have PCOS and am ttc. I have been prescribed metformin, Clomid and 5mg Folic acid. I take pregnacare and Mumomega. 
The problem is that my hormone consult has prescribed me baby asprin, but my GP says I shoudn't take it as I haven't suffered any miscarridges. I just don't know what to do - who's right?
thanks for your time 
Suze


----------



## Pilchardcat

Suze...why don't you try using the search facility on FF for searching "asprin". There are hundreds on posts on the site relating to Asprin that may help you 

Amanda x


----------



## Ruth

I would say your fertility consultant is right as he is obviously the most experienced in fertility matters and is taking into account all you have just said and wants to give you the best possible chance.

Ruth


----------

